
Rich and Powerful Jump to Front of Line for Tests - everybodyknows
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-20/rich-and-powerful-jump-to-the-front-of-line-for-tests-and-care
======
Gustomaximus
This hoarding ventilators needs to stop now. Far worse than buying hand
sanitiser. If every ventilator could save a life a week type thing this is
nuts. They should put serious consequences like 50% of your wealth and 10
years on jail if you hold, or get someone else to hold a ventilator without
directly needing it.

~~~
godzillabrennus
Except the ones making the rules are the ones with the money to do this.

If nothing else we are getting to see firsthand how selfish and inept our
government has become.

I wish John Edwards had run in 2020. His testimony in front of congress was
awesome and he seems very smart.

The democrats Reagan.

------
jjcm
The hoarding of ventilators is what we should be mad at, not them paying to
take the tests.

Anyone can spend a couple hundred bucks today and get a grad student at your
local university to run a RT-PCR for you. Kits are readily available online,
you just need a little know-how.

The CDC even has instructions for how to run them up online:
[https://www.fda.gov/media/134922/download](https://www.fda.gov/media/134922/download)

------
jostmey
If you test an entire basketball team, you might have a false positive. If you
test all of the senate, you might have two false positives. Whenever I hear of
rich, famous, and powerful people being diagnosed with this disease, I imagine
them jumping to the front of the line out of their selfish self-paranoia of
being sick

------
ericzawo
"Shit rolls downhill" and the policy makers are to blame for this. I expect
we're going to see unprecedented examples of modern inequality play out on
American media this summer.

~~~
dexterdog
Yeah, it's only going to happen here.

------
op03
In a hyperconnected world, people with certain psychological Traits and Needs
are going to keep causing a lot of unintended consequences.

Their behavior gets amplified. Especially if they have a lot of energy and are
well networked.

And its not just the rich. You can find certain combos up and down the social
food chain. Its like watching radioactive material going critical and starting
chain reactions.

Where this is useful to society and where its dangerous, can these days be
mapped out with much more sophistication, since we have everyones behavior
history and psyc profile.

Maybe like in sports, where we understand what trait combos are needed for
offense, defense etc and when things need to change up, we seriously need
something like that. Right now its just mass madness with bad combos getting
deployed at the 'wrong' time, in the 'wrong' situations etc...

------
jdkee
Time for the guillotines.

------
RickJWagner
Bloomberg. Hmmm, wasn't there a rich guy by that name that recently exerted
some wealth privilege?

------
hendzen
At a time when the entire system of capitalism is under existential strain,
you’d think its prime beneficiaries would be able to temper their worst
excesses. Alas, of course they won’t.

